# Massive Aktionen der US-Justiz gegen Glücksspiel-Spam ua?



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2016)

Bitte mal lesen und ggf sortieren
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/just...announce-civil-and-criminal-actions-dismantle


> Justice Department and Law Enforcement Partners Announce Civil and Criminal Actions to Dismantle Global Network of Mass Mailing Fraud Schemes Targeting Elderly and Vulnerable Victims


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2016)

via twitter
http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/massiver-betrug-usa-klagt-schweizer-werbegroesse-1210839


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2016)

IS Forderungsmanagement
Sendlinger Straßé 17
München

https://www.elo-forum.org/schulden/42161-kennt-bdk-mailing-gmbh-isforderungsmanagement.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2016)

oder hier, nihil nisi bene de mortuis...
https://www.gesundheitstipp.ch/artikel/d/gewinne-gegen-teigwaren/


----------



## Alarik (10 Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Tipps.


----------

